# Buying used: Bolens, Yanmar or Kubota (long!)



## Parrothead (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello, new to this forum too, and am looking for a little insight into my options. I have started looking on the used market for a compact 4wd with a front-end loader & a back blade. I will use it for moving dirt around (home landscaping) & carrying loads (firewood, rock, etc), and cutting a small trail and cleaning up a wooded 1-acre lot. Hilly & flat terrain, woods & open area, plus a small stream in central California's coastal mountains. Don't really need a tiller and definitely don't need a mower. 

I've found the following, all for around $5K including a loader & a tiller. They all run well, don't blow smoke or oil, and start right up at the first crank. According to what I've researched, they all seem to be good, tough little tractors. I grew up using old farm tractors (Chalmers, Deere, Case), though it's been a few years! Here's what I'm asking for feedback on. Thanks for any and all feedback!

A Bolens G174 with a 1517 loader in very good condition: no leaks, no dents, no weld repairs, just faded paint & a flat rear tire. The tractor appears to have low hours based on it's condition; I think the meter said 200+ (plus whatever it's original hours were). With this one I'm concerned about parts availability & cost.

A Yanmar 1500 with a unknown original loader & unknown hours, which I haven't looked at yet. Appears to be well used, from what I can tell. I think the parts would be more readily available. I'm concerned about the stability on my hills.

And a Kubota 7100 that is very well used (shows 400+ hours on the meter), has some weld repairs on the bucket, looks like a small leak up front somewhere, and the steering seems to be turn in too sharply and lock up. This last may be a characteristic of the tractor as I was driving on compacted base with ag tires. Otherwise the tractor runs well. I believe parts availability wouldn't be much of an issue but I'm concerned about the steering. Most leaks I can fix (or ignore if not damaging).

I'm not looking for 'buy' advice, more in the line of what gotcha's to be aware of in regard to these 3 tractor brands. Again, thank you for any feedback you can give me.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome!

The Kubota B7100 was an excellent homeowner tractor. They were produced from ‘77 to ‘84. I don’t have the width dimensions but they were a small, narrow framed SCUT that weigh in just a tad over 1000#’s (the 4WD slightly more). Maybe not the best choice for hilly terrain but if you are very careful (and you wear seatbelts with a ROPS it should serve you well. Just a reminder; the B7100 is a 2WD and has only 13 PTO HP. You might have traction issues especially with a FEL.

I know very little about the Bolens other than it’s most probably built by Iseki….it’s also a lightweight, small rig but owners have reported they work quite well…just takes a bit longer and require smaller bites.

The Yanmar YM1500 (15 PTO HP) weighs in at 1500#’s, a good 300#’s heavier that the Kof the most popular imported gray market tractors ever produced. Parts, consumables and simple ease of maintenance make it very desirable as everything is still available aftermarket. The torque of the two cylinder, 2TR15 makes it a very powerful tractor in a small package. It is convection cooled (no water pump) and most probably the simplest tractor to service and maintain. The stock 42” width is easily widened by switching the rear wheels to obtain 4’.

Hope this helps….

Mark


----------



## Parrothead (Sep 30, 2008)

*Yanmar/Bolens/Kubota...*

Thanks, Mark, for the robust and helpful reply. I'm very glad to hear that Yanmar parts support is robust as well. 

I am concerned about the stability and center-of-gravity of both the 7100 and the 1500. The 7100 seems a bit tall and narrow for my requirements, but haven't looked at the 1500 to compare them. I haven't been able to locate complete dimensional specs on both tractors to compare either (LxWxHxLBs) I did look at new Kubota BX series tractors, v-e-r-r-r-y nice, but $12K vs $5K for what will actually be pretty light use is not realistic.

The G174 is all around lower to the ground (including ground clearance under the beefy FEL frame mount) and should be more stable. The fact they all have a box scraper would help counter the FEL leverage. I really like what I see in the G174 but am concerned about parts availability. The PO has never had to repair it, he says, and the tractors appearance seems to support that.

If there are any Bolens SME's on here, hopefully they'll chime in! you can probably tell I was surprised and impressed by the G174. I'd push the "buy' button now if future maintenance/parts support didn't concern me.

Thanks again, Mark, I appreciate your help and info on the 1500 and 7100.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Steve 

Have you looked around for parts suppliers for the Bolens. I agree with Mark they were made by Iseki and can be found from some "grey market" tractor sellers. Google Iseki tractors and you will find several dealers. It sounds like you are approaching this from the right direction by not pulling the trigger just because it looks good now. A lot of divorces would have been avoided if that same advice were followed. 

Andy


----------

